# Anodized medals



## slayer/raptor (10 Sep 2017)

Just wondering if anyone on here gets their medals dipped or anodized? I've seen a few older NCOs with really shiny medals (particularly the cpsm and UN medals). Just wondering what people's thoughts are.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2017)

Shouldn't need to, just a little brasso if they get tarnished or silver cleaner. A good court mounter should clean the medals for you before they're mounted.


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2017)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone on here gets their medals dipped or anodized? I've seen a few older NCOs with really shiny medals (particularly the cpsm and UN medals). Just wondering what people's thoughts are.



Opinions vary,



			
				Big Spoon said:
			
		

> . the problem she ran into was that he had them dipped without asking her if this is what she wanted. Is there any way to safely remove the dip coating and return the medals to their original state and finish?


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Sep 2017)

I had my CD plated because when I received it, there was a big ass finger print in the finish. No one has ever questioned me or taken me to task over it.


----------



## Franko (10 Sep 2017)

I've known lots of troops that have gotten their gongs gold dipped.

Never heard of anyone having an issue over it either.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2017)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> I've known lots of troops that have gotten their gongs gold dipped.
> 
> Never heard of anyone having an issue over it either.
> 
> Regards





.......except for comments from others that they look "tacky".     [


----------

